

God, Darwin and My College Biology Class - donmcc
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/28/opinion/sunday/god-darwin-and-my-college-biology-class.html?_r=0

======
lutusp
A worthwhile read. A nice, concise summary of the science/religion divide.

